# Steely Dan



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

one of my fav groups rock classical
Steely Dan co-founder, guitarist, Walter Becker dies at 67


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm still getting over the death of John Abercrombie. This is another truly sad event. He was a year younger than me. 67 is no age at all.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Walter Becker and Donald Fagen have been favorites of mine since the release of "Can't Buy a Thrill." I've spent hours and hours listening to Steely Dan over the years. Well, all I can say is if God judges you by the positive impact you've had on the lives of others, then Mr. Becker will be welcomed into the gates of heaven while "Home At Last" plays from the ether. REST IN PEACE WALTER!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sdaly, he'll never do it again. RIP.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Gosh missed that one another great guitarist gone


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Playing "Pretzel Logic" now in memoriam. I also loved Donald Fagan's 'Nightfly'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Conversation between my wife and I just now, as I'm listening to Steely Dan:

her: Here's the problem; that music's a little loud.
me: One of the guys in Steely Dan died. 
her: Are you in mourning?
me: Yeah, kind of. 
her: I didn't know you liked Steely Dan.
me: I like them a lot. 
her: I didn't know that.
me: There's a lot about me you don't know.
her: Oh really.
me: Yeah, I'm also a paid assassin. 
her: I wouldn't mind, if the money was good.

RIP Walter Becker.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Holden4th said:


> Playing "Pretzel Logic" now in memoriam. I also loved Donald Fagan's 'Nightfly'


'Nightfly" is one of my favorite albums. 'Maxine' is my mother-in-law's name; she's 93 and fading fast. Anyways, I asked her what she thought of the song - "That's a stupid name for a song, and why is she hanging on; she probably does drugs".


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Who - who, I ask - _wouldn't _want to be Lester the Nightfly, talking to Baton Rouge about the race of men in the trees that require tough legislation, drinking your java and smoking the Chesterfield Kings with a heart like ice at an independent station - WJAZ - from the foot of Mount Belzoni - with jazz and conversation, till the sun comes through the skylight? WHO?

And speaking of mondegreens: for years, I thought the sun came through the _skyline_, which is evocative in its own way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A message from Frank from beyond to Walter


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

also Molly Hatchet
Dave Hlubek, lead guitarist and co-founder of Southern rock icons Molly Hatchet, has died at the age of 66. The news was confirmed via a post on the band’s official Facebook page, although no details were provided


----------

